# Gps Poll



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

*GPS In Your Vehicle*​
*Which One Do You Have?*

Tom Tom157.81%Garmin9448.96%Magellan115.73%SOB ( some other brand)2613.54%Don't have one2412.50%Spouse won't let me spend the money31.56%Men Don't Need Directions199.90%


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Poll About GPS Device In Your Vehicle


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I have a GPS aperture I hook to the computer (using Delorme) and use it as the mapping and planning device.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Garmin Nuvi 350 & Love it.









Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

TomTom is serving UsUs well


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I just noticed the "Men Don't Need Directions" answer ...........









Tami


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> TomTom is serving UsUs well


GoodGood! isn't it discrimination that they only made a Tom Tom and not a Sue Sue??


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I'm cheap. . .we have a delorme GPS (99 bucks) hooked up to our laptop

I did get a magellan trek600 for xmas, but we use that for geo-cashing


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Garmin C330 for me. Only one downside to the GPS system. On our recent trip to Florida, we merged onto I95 in VA and "Lola" (that is the lady in the GPS system that tells me where to go...[as oppose to "Dawn" the lady in the passenger seat that tells me where to go]).....Lola came on and told me "continue on 886 miles......." It is very depressing to hear how far you have to go!!!!

Gary


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

garmin streetpilot...hey! isn't this a re-run from yesterday?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> garmin streetpilot...hey! isn't this a re-run from yesterday?


She had to double back - got lost - doesn't have a GPS yet....


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> Garmin C330 for me. Only one downside to the GPS system. On our recent trip to Florida, we merged onto I95 in VA and "Lola" (that is the lady in the GPS system that tells me where to go...[as oppose to "Dawn" the lady in the passenger seat that tells me where to go]).....Lola came on and told me "continue on 886 miles......." It is very depressing to hear how far you have to go!!!!
> 
> Gary


We have the Garmin C330 as well. Its funny that y'all named yours, we did too. LOL Since there are different languages, we got tired of the English version and changed the voice to the "British English" version. It was then that we named the Garmin. Her name is Miss Money Penny!







She's one of our 007 gadgets. LOL

Julie (Mrs. T)


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Another Nuvi 350 here

I also use the British English Speaker - Emily. No Special names. My 4YO calls it "daddy's toy", I call it my gypsy


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

You don't have to "need" directions to have a GPS, I listed serveral things I do with mine (plan fuel stops, knowing when you will arrive, etc) even when I know exactly where I'm going!!!!!!! (I will never admit to needing directions)


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Men don't need directions.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I guess if they came with a dog voice you could name it Rover.


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

Plain ol' Garmin eTrex Legend. It's all I need.










An update: I have purchased a Garmin nuvi 750. Love it.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Garmin Quest here. I named mine too (she always wants to reroute me) I call her my __(female dog)__.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Fire44 said:


> I guess if they came with a dog voice you could name it Rover.











yes, but if it started chasing it's tail, you'd never reach your destination!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Men don't need directions.

Did Christopher Columbus have a GPS? Did Lewis and Clark? Did your grandfather or father? You get the idea.

Bill


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

But if they _could _ have had one, would they?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I suppose that FACTORY GPS might have been a good addition to the list too


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

.....Nice







!!!!!!!!!!! and the rear camera to boot!


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

DW says I don't need one. She bought me a Rand Mcnalley road atlas.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

FraTra said:


> DW says I don't need one. She bought me a Rand Mcnalley road atlas.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I voted for the last selection - However I use On Star when I am really lost.

Thor


----------



## regsue814 (Apr 9, 2007)

We use the Microsoft Streets and Trips w/ GPS locator on our laptop. Works great and we were able to get it for $99


----------



## Dean_P (Mar 20, 2006)

Nuvi 660 here. We call her Jill.


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

Husband drives, wife gives directions. Have not gotten lost yet. 
Ha Ha. No GPS needed.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

We have a Garmin eTrex Legend we use for hiking and for the boat. I just purchased a Garmin c350. I really, rally like the way it integrates the phone into th mapping. Whenever we want to call a store we just put in a search for the store name. "Lola" gives me a list of businesses, closest first, along with their phone numbers. Since my phone is "Blue Toothed" to the GPS, we just tap the "Call?" button and it dials the right number.

I haven't experimented with the different voices. My kids recently watched "RV" and have named it "Lola" because that's the name of the GPS in RV.

One other thing with the c350. It comes from the factory with a 90-day subscription to local traffic information. When the GPS calculates routing, it checks for slowdowns and routes us around them. We haven't decided if it is a useful enough feature to continue the subscription but it is interesting.

Reverie


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

I have a freind that had that option. The first time it sent them into a neighborhood you would NOT want to be it in Atlanta, they decided the 10 minutes it saved them was not worth it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

California Jim said:


> I suppose that FACTORY GPS might have been a good addition to the list too


SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO nice...


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

ROO-ING said:


> Husband drives, wife gives directions. Have not gotten lost yet.
> Ha Ha. No GPS needed.


This does NOT work for me!







I love my DW but navigation is not her strong suit!

For us it would be:

Husband drives, wife gives directions, husband gets lost, wife gets mad, husband gets mad, shouting ensues, maps get thrown, maps get torn, maps get shredded, husband gets shredded, husband pulls over, wife gets out, husband gets out, doors get slammed, wife is offered driver seat, husband is offered something else, husband wonders where the closest bar is, wife says to "find it yourself", husband says "Fine I will!", wife says "Good luck - the maps are all shredded! HA!".

So, I need the GPS to find the bar. See?

BBB


----------



## microspouse (Apr 11, 2007)

I won't cave and let DH buy one for the Excursion - I may have to eventually though just to keep in happy. (His Honda does have the factory installed one). DH would like the DD's have one in their vehicles. I think they need to learn to follow directions and street signs. I think DH has a "need" to purchase more toys....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BigBadBrain said:


> Husband drives, wife gives directions. Have not gotten lost yet.
> Ha Ha. No GPS needed.


This does NOT work for me!







I love my DW but navigation is not her strong suit!

For us it would be:

Husband drives, wife gives directions, husband gets lost, wife gets mad, husband gets mad, shouting ensues, maps get thrown, maps get torn, maps get shredded, husband gets shredded, husband pulls over, wife gets out, husband gets out, doors get slammed, wife is offered driver seat, husband is offered something else, husband wonders where the closest bar is, wife says to "find it yourself", husband says "Fine I will!", wife says "Good luck - the maps are all shredded! HA!".

So, I need the GPS to find the bar. See?

BBB
[/quote]








not everyone would admit this would happen! my favorite is running low on gas in busy city pulling the trailer and DH is pis***at gas prices (and the was LAST YEAR!). So in the process of gas station price shopping we are getting lower and lower and lower.....we are on fumes and I am certain we are going to run out. The fight started, words were said...and somehow it was turned into my fault!







he can read a map like a pro, but I can fight better!


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

Have Garmin GPS60CSx. I use mine for directions, and all of the extra data it gives. It also helps to decide on what kind of food, gas, etc is coming up. It's not always the best directions however. Once, it wanted me to get off of the interstate and get right back on because it was the "shortest distance".







DW can't read a map and it's hard to read a paper map while driving. I also use mine while biking, hiking and a great past time called Geocaching.







I love mine and would not go far from home without it.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

We have a Tom Tom with John Cleese's voice, so it not only gives you directions but it insults when you screw up! This is much cheaper than a divorce and provides wonderful humorous tension breaks on long drives!!









Steve


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

I use Tom-Tom software on a Nokia smartphone with a Bluetooth GPS rcvr.......


----------



## OverFT5 (Apr 10, 2007)

We use the Streets & Trips and the laptop, but I really hope they come out with some additional voice choices. John Cleese sounds like a good choice! At least I can tell this one to 'Shut Up!!!" without getting hit!


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> Husband drives, wife gives directions. Have not gotten lost yet.
> Ha Ha. No GPS needed.


This does NOT work for me!







I love my DW but navigation is not her strong suit!

For us it would be:

Husband drives, wife gives directions, husband gets lost, wife gets mad, husband gets mad, shouting ensues, maps get thrown, maps get torn, maps get shredded, husband gets shredded, husband pulls over, wife gets out, husband gets out, doors get slammed, wife is offered driver seat, husband is offered something else, husband wonders where the closest bar is, wife says to "find it yourself", husband says "Fine I will!", wife says "Good luck - the maps are all shredded! HA!".

So, I need the GPS to find the bar. See?

BBB
[/quote]

Now I don't care who you are, *THAT* was funny, but sadly, it sounded all too familiar. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

We just purchased a Cobra NavOne 2100. It arrived last week. Still educating ourselves, but so far we like it. We've found it's easy to operate, and as long as we remember to tell it whether we want fastest or shortest routes, it works well. We'll see when we hit the road near the end of the month whether it knows enough about the U.S to get us cross country and back!
Fay


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

I got the Garmin StreetPilot 550c
DW thought I was nutz to spend the money, then changed her mind when we did not have the where are we fight, and were able to find places we needed to go without getting bad directions. She now thinks its some of the best money we ever spent.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

out4fun said:


> I got the Garmin StreetPilot 550c
> DW thought I was nutz to spend the money, then changed her mind when we did not have the where are we fight, and were able to find places we needed to go without getting bad directions. She now thinks its some of the best money we ever spent.


We have the same one and are very happy with it...

One time however, dh told it to take him to our bank while on vacation in N. California and it took him to a house. I've always wondered if any of the Garmins would have done the same thing at the time...they are only as smart as the information they are given


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Garmin 276C with speaker module, external antenna and sonar module (so I can take it out and use it as a fishfinder in the boat also.)

Take Care,

Tripp


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

We have three. The factory installed one on my minivan, a Garmin for DH's Yukon, and a handheld Garmin for geocaching.

Jessica


----------



## James (Aug 29, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Husband drives, wife gives directions. Have not gotten lost yet.
> Ha Ha. No GPS needed.


This does NOT work for me!







I love my DW but navigation is not her strong suit!

For us it would be:

Husband drives, wife gives directions, husband gets lost, wife gets mad, husband gets mad, shouting ensues, maps get thrown, maps get torn, maps get shredded, husband gets shredded, husband pulls over, wife gets out, husband gets out, doors get slammed, wife is offered driver seat, husband is offered something else, husband wonders where the closest bar is, wife says to "find it yourself", husband says "Fine I will!", wife says "Good luck - the maps are all shredded! HA!".

So, I need the GPS to find the bar. See?

BBB
[/quote]








not everyone would admit this would happen! my favorite is running low on gas in busy city pulling the trailer and DH is pis***at gas prices (and the was LAST YEAR!). So in the process of gas station price shopping we are getting lower and lower and lower.....we are on fumes and I am certain we are going to run out. The fight started, words were said...and somehow it was turned into my fault!







he can read a map like a pro, but I can fight better!








[/quote]

We fight, because DW sits up front puts her feet on the dash and goes to sleep... Wakes up as we are passing the last rest stop for 120 miles and says.... "I need to use the bathroom"

.....

"Why and the heck didn't you say so less then 30 sec. ago".......

fight ensues....

LOL


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Ordered a Garmin nÃ¼vi 360 last night. Will let you know how it does on our next trip.

Scott


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I use Delorme Street Atlas 08 and a Delorme Earthmate GPS both USB and Bluetooth unit and a laptop. Built this stand to hold it while we travel, works great too.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Scott and Jamie said:


> Ordered a Garmin nÃ¼vi 360 last night. Will let you know how it does on our next trip.
> 
> Scott


took our 350 out of box, hooked it up to computer and ran update , this all took about 2 minutes. I was in Idaho to help friend apartment or house to rent. We must have given that garmin 30 different addresses and it was the biggest time saver.WOW! We loved that if you missed the turn because you are gabbing and not paying attention ,it will say recalculating and if you turn before it says too, it changes it's tone slightly and says recalculating,cracked us up everytime! it was almost af it sighed. Too Funny!
One word of advice.....put the antenna up!







I didn't at first and it was saying things like turnpike...uh...Idaho doesn't have turnpikes. Then I remember the antenna







, it was good for a laugh.







well wortht the money spent.


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Garmin 2720 here. I bought it for the bike, but use it in the cages as well.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

BigBadBrain said:


> I have a GPS aperture I hook to the computer (using Delorme) and use it as the mapping and planning device.


X2 and love it. spend a lot of free time planning my vacation routes.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

This is one item that is on my list to get. DW and navigation, well, it makes a good argument for getting a GPS


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm with BigBadBrain and Y-Guy -- use a laptop with a usb gps antenna and DeLorme. It's an inexpensive option if you already have the laptop and it's easy to see. Another plus is that you can do a whole lot of trip planning. Only difference is that I use Topo USA instead of Street Atlas (although I have both), because topo allows me to do a profile of a trip and I can see what kind of hills I'm going to get into.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I just got a new cell phone and it has the same features in it's GPS as my garmin does and I don't have to download maps. It has voice turn by turn directions, multiple voices to choose from, lat/longs, and search features such as Food, Gas, etc...And it's all on the cell phone and it works great!


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Love the Nuvi 260w. It take the stress out of going somewhere new.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

We use the Garmin nuvi 360. Absolutely love it, 3.5mm jack allows it to be plugged into the aux input on radio and the blue tooth sync w/ my cell phone is awesome. I just put the name, address and phone # of GC into the GPS and w/ the push of a button I can call the CG hands free if we'll be late. It also accesses my phone book or allows you to dial a number from the touch screen. Oh yeah it gives good directions too.

Brad


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Garmin Nuvi 250W. Love it! if i did it again id upgrade just enough to get one that spoke the street names not just "turn right ahead" but "turn right on elm street". No big deal really but it would be a little more helpfull.


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

Magellon Triton 2000. Can upload Nation Geogrphic TOPO 1:24K maps into it.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

I use a Campground Directory to find the location. Then I use a trip planner online to get my directions. From there it's instinct and luck.


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

A couple of years ago, my son bought a GPS for his Jeep. We were meeting at a certain campground in Ohio. He was only about an hour and a half late. He said the GPS took him to a different campground with a similar name (he wasn't specific enough I guess). I told him he should go to Wal-Mart and invest in a road atlas!

Someday I may get one. But, you know, some of my wrong turns to take the long or less traveled way have ended up being some of the most interesting and beautiful places along the way.

So, men are never lost. Just making life more interesting!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Garmin 660, wouldn't leave home without it.


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

I just purchased a TomTom One130, can't wait to try it out on my next trip, hopefully it will eliminate some of the confusion when trying to drive and check directions with mapquest


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

I've had this one now for a month or two. So far I really like it. It came with the Topo USA software and a 1Gb SD card.

Delorme PN-20 w/ TopoUSA Software


----------



## cgs500 (Jun 18, 2008)

I travel about 75,000-100,000 miles by air each year and try to travel light, I use GPS once I arrive at destination. Sometimes the airport is still 2-1/2 hours from final destination. Up until this year I used the Delorme but the battery life on my computer wasn't up to task and would die after 45mins. I now have a basic Garmin Nuv 200w and love it! I like not having the "extra" cord (usb sat receiver) to tangle in my bag and it fires up and locates the sats quicker. Also, with it mounted on the windshield I don't have to take my eyes off the road, just a quick glance.

Can't wait to take it with us on our first real trip (not counting local shake down). My son loves to hold on to it while driving around home and let us know when the next road or river is coming up (and you thought "Lola" was annoying







)


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Nexstar, which we call 'Lucy'. She's so funny. Got her for my wife on valentines day.
It make the 'cowbell' sound when you don't turn where she expects you to. My neice says "She's so funny"!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE to look at maps and google earth. my DW is amazed at how well I drive around cities and states I have never been to. I would like to try one out but I will never stop pre planning my driving trips. I can't see me buying one but would take on if given to me. I find an atlas better than a book and you should see my map collection!!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Poll About GPS Device In Your Vehicle


we use a garmin nuvi, which works well, though makes me crazy when I DO have a clue where I'm going for most of the route.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Tyvekcat said:


> Nexstar, which we call 'Lucy'. She's so funny. Got her for my wife on valentines day.
> It make the 'cowbell' sound when you don't turn where she expects you to. My neice says "She's so funny"!


I got a garmin Love it!! We call her Jill. We all laugh at how she pronounces the street name, but we never go on a trip with out her.

willie


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

We used Streets and Trips with the laptop last year when we went out west. The laptop got to be a hassle in the cab of the truck with the dogs, and it seemed to have tracking problems, particularly when we were in West Texas and New Mexico. The display would show that we were driving off road and out into the desert at times. Not really a big deal, but it was a bit annoying.

We got a Sanyo NVM-4070 on sale at Fry's last fall, and I like it a lot. It has bluetooth, and an MP-3 player, and will interface through the stereo. It seems to be very accurate and is really easy to program and use. Fry's runs them on sale at leat once a month for $199, and it seemed to be the best bang for the buck when I compared features.

While we are talking GPS, does anyone here know of any downloads with accurate low clearance information? I seem to recall some references over on the Dark Side at one time, but I can't find them now. We added a front a/c to our rig, and it increased the height of the trailer to the point that I am a bit concerned about clearance on some of the lower bridges and overpasses.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

So far, I navigate, and DH drives. Works for us.

Would like to try Geochaching sometime, so would maybe interested in one for that.


----------

